# Motor City Haunt Club Annual Garage Sale



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm going to try to make it this year!! I'll bring some canned goods too.


----------



## scarymother (Aug 10, 2006)

Excellent -great to hear it! Let all your friends know about the event. We win with the canned food collected - you win with some new halloween goodies at great prices. Check us out on FB Motor City Haunt Club, MCHC


----------



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

We are on our way!!


----------



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you MCHC for a great sale. My son and picked up some great stuff. Cant wait till next year!!


----------

